# Toy Poodle Gender



## toypoodle_lover (11 mo ago)

Hello, after a lot of research and a few discussions in this forum I finally found a professional breeder. She has a litter and both female and male puppies looking for a home. Now I just need to decide on the gender. My question is: Are there any size, weight, personality or appearance differences between the genders? If so what are they? Thank you in advance.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I've noticed that size isn't dependent on gender in the toys. Boys might look a little more "masculine," but you're not going to have the dimorphism you have with standards, where a boy definitely has a more masculine look than a female. Temperament does not depend on gender, imho. Some will say that boys are more loving, but I think either sex can be the most loving. I'd get the puppy that has the best energy and temperament fit for you and I'd ignore everything else.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I think other traits- energy levels, nervousness, interest in people, work ethic - make a much bigger difference than gender in poodles. Decide what kind of personality you want and then ask the breeder which puppy is closest to that personality.


----------



## toypoodle_lover (11 mo ago)

Thank you both for replying so quickly! I’m happy to hear that the gender doesn’t effect the personality much because I just found out now that the female puppy is no longer available


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I thought this was a good article: Are We Gender-Stereotyping Our Dogs? – American Kennel Club

Consensus among my dog pro friends seems to be that males can be a little dopey, females more watchful and calculating. But I can think of _multiple_ exceptions to this rule that I’ve known personally.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

toypoodle_lover said:


> Thank you both for replying so quickly! I’m happy to hear that the gender doesn’t effect the personality much because I just found out now that the female puppy is no longer available


HaHa! I was going to reply, "Better make up your mind quickly! There won't be choices for very long!" I hope a boy is fine for you!


----------



## toypoodle_lover (11 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> HaHa! I was going to reply, "Better make up your mind quickly! There won't be choices for very long!" I hope a boy is fine for you!


Yeah, it just took one day for the puppy to go.😂😂 A boy is just fine.


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

toypoodle_lover said:


> Yeah, it just took one day for the puppy to go.😂😂 A boy is just fine.


My boy is the sweetest one in the house


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

My toy poodle is my first poodle. I have lived with other breeds, both boys and girls. I can not speak overall regarding gender, but I can tell you my boy poodle is truly the BEST dog I could ever have wished for. I love boy dogs! Sammy never marks in the house ( he is intact) and was fairly toilet trained in 3 days.

I meant to crate train him, but he was SO attached to me the first night I had to let him sleep in my bed, slept through that night and every night ever since. He has never had an accident in "our" bed, is literally glued to my ankle every waking moment and just the most delightful companion. He lives to make me happy and loves obedience and agility.

I would not hesitate on a boy. I am waiting on our girl puppy to come home 04/28 and AM worried about adding a female pup to our family. I hope all the things I read about girls ( moody/more stand-offish/bossy) do not come to play with our girl. Overall, I am more comfortable and have had better relationships with boys.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

daabor said:


> I hope all the things I read about girls ( moody/more stand-offish/bossy) do not come to play with our girl.


I don't know if it's true of girls in general but I'm not sure I would call Winnie moody/stand-offish/bossy. She is extremely loving and cuddly, constantly sleeping on my lap (and in my bed if I was to let her) or following me around. I think of her other traits as spirited, cheeky and determined. All positive I think. She has a great character and temperament which I can find no negatives with.


----------



## LynnB739 (Jun 28, 2021)

toypoodle_lover said:


> Thank you both for replying so quickly! I’m happy to hear that the gender doesn’t effect the personality much because I just found out now that the female puppy is no longer available


I don't think you'll be disappointed in a boy. When I got Sophie, I almost got a boy and would have been happy, but then I found out the girl became available again. I had really wanted a little girl. 
My other dog (not poodle) is a boy. I totally adore him. He's a great little dog. I don't think the temperament is that different. Good luck.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

WinnieThePoodle said:


> I don't know if it's true of girls in general but I'm not sure I would call Winnie *moody/stand-offish/bossy*. She is extremely loving and cuddly, constantly sleeping on my lap (and in my bed if I was to let her) or following me around. I think of her other traits as spirited, cheeky and determined. All positive I think. She has a great character and temperament which I can find no negatives with.


Winnie sounds like a doll. I have found some of our family's girl dogs to be moody/stand-offish/bossy, but only with other dogs, never to people. However, Maizie is the sweetest and most gentle girl to both humans and dogs, and my dad's golden is the same way.


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

WinnieThePoodle said:


> I don't know if it's true of girls in general but I'm not sure I would call Winnie moody/stand-offish/bossy. She is extremely loving and cuddly, constantly sleeping on my lap (and in my bed if I was to let her) or following me around. I think of her other traits as spirited, cheeky and determined. All positive I think. She has a great character and temperament which I can find no negatives with.


Winnie sounds delightful and what I am hoping for in our new pup's (eventual) temperament. She is not a poodle.


----------

